# Confidence/Trust Buliding



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

*Confidence/Trust Building*

Anyone know of succesful confidence & trust building techniques for a fearful/shy/undersocialized dog?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've found clicker training (marker training) to be very helpful for building a bond and making the dog more confident in himself and teaches him to trust that he can offer lots of behaviors and make mistakes and nobody is going to scold or punish him. Short 5 minute sessions once or more every day are great. I like to start with teaching hand targeting where the dog nudges your hand with his nose.


----------



## Atila (Oct 15, 2011)

Please write some more details about dogs issues, it's hard to give any advice without any details. What is he afraid off, how he behaves when afraid, hold and what breed (mix) dog is, is he unsocialized with dogs or people or both?


----------

